# Setting up my TV/PC/DJ system



## DoubleD1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey All,

I own a couple 300W Cerwin Vega speakers and use them as my quality sound output at the moment, (quality sound versus the tv/pc monitor speakers).

I'm looking to make an investment to get a good sound system that I could have hooked up to my new computer, tv (or receiver connected to my tv), and my turn tables to a 7.1 surround sound system at the same time.

I have a few questions;
- Does the optical and/or digital output on my pc provide the same 7.1 capabities? (If so I guess I could just send it to a receiver and use the receiver to handle all of the inputs and output to a 7.1 setup)

- which output provides better quality optical or digital, I'm guessing optical is a digital output with better quality??

- Any recommendations for a good receiver (at a good price) as well as speakers?

- I have a DJM-800 also which I use currently to have my turntables on channels 1 and 2, old pc sound split using a Y cord into channel 3 and another Y cord for my iphone on channel 4. I like this because I can handle all of my audio through the mixer and equalize as I see fit, but I'm guessing it's not going to pass on 7.1 surround sound to the receiver???


Any setup suggestions are appreciated, I just want to do it right this time so I can have my pc set for gaming, tv setup for movies and shows, and turntables for quality music. I realize the receiver is a good choice, I just don't like that I would have to switch between tv/pc/TTs when at the current time I can have them all going at the same time with varrying volumes and equalization.

My intial thoughts were to hook up the TV and PC to a receiver with 7.1 surround sound (this way I would only be able to have one blastin at a time but I guess I could deal with that) and leave the TTs hooked up to my Cerwin Vegas, maybe I'll connect the mixer output so that the recording line (kinda like a second master output) goes to the 7.1 receiver so that when I want to go all quality tunes I can switch it over to the 7.1 system since I wouldn't likely be playing games or watching movies at the same time as I'm partying.

Sorry for the scrambled thoughts.

DD


----------



## DoubleD1 (Oct 25, 2009)

With regards to my question of optical and digital sound output;

Optical Output:
-Uses light varrying intensity to output an analogue signal.
-Capable of 5.1 surround sound or better,

Digital Output:
-Uses electrical signal to provide several true of false (1 or 0) signal which are converted into analogue signals for output to speakers (conversion means quality losses),
-Capable of 5.1 surround sound or better.

Main Reference:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090316165645AAC74UF
I checked other sources and they all say pretty much the same.

Let me know if I've made any mistakes with this information...


Also,
Since I have digital inputs and outputs I can still use my mixer to equalize my audio and I will use my new optical output from my pc to go straight to my receiver for when I want to get some extra quality sound while pc'n

DD


----------

